# Good hand trigger spray bottles



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all

Looking at getting a few good 500ml trigger spray bottles and not been impressed with the ones i have bought from elite car care (awful spray spread) and slims detailing (trigger takes an age to reset at times)

I bought a few from the high st which have been great but I've been told they will not be suitable for the more stronger products like surfex hd or Bilberry.

Thanks everyone

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

I have some kwazar double action 360 degree bottles ive used with wheel cleaner and degreaser. Still work fine after 2 years. I like them.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

mikster said:


> I have some kwazar double action 360 degree bottles ive used with wheel cleaner and degreaser. Still work fine after 2 years. I like them.


Where did you get them from mate?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

I think clean and shiny have them. Maybe elitecarcare also...


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

I use ones that we have had other stuff in around the house. Shower spray ones have the better wide/mist type of spray. it's potluck with the other type dependant on the spray you want. BUT they are all throw away & replace when you have finished using them in the house. make sure you have given them a good wash & make sure you get plenty of cleaning stuff through the spray.


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

Agree with youngwangie, unless you’re a professional detailer,there isn’t much need to spend money on spray bottles. Better to use old house hold ones and use the money saved on detailing products


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

pinewood said:


> Agree with youngwangie, unless you're a professional detailer,there isn't much need to spend money on spray bottles. Better to use old house hold ones and use the money saved on detailing products
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally love a good feel spray bottle. Would never use those worthless ones i have everywhere in the house. But i guess we are all different.
I would say bottles ARE detailing products..


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

youngwangie said:


> I use ones that we have had other stuff in around the house. Shower spray ones have the better wide/mist type of spray. it's potluck with the other type dependant on the spray you want. BUT they are all throw away & replace when you have finished using them in the house. make sure you have given them a good wash & make sure you get plenty of cleaning stuff through the spray.


Good advice and have kept a few just for that. My wonder wheels bottle has nearly finished so will be re-using that for the valet pro bilberry dilution.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I find Demon Shine 500ml and Powermaxed have excellent triggers and reuse those, if you can find demon shine on a supermarket deal, can be cheaper than buying "premium" empty bottles even if you never use the product.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

How about something like this?

http://www.poundland.co.uk/charlie-dimmock-water-pressure-sprayer-1-litre

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Deathstar said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> http://www.poundland.co.uk/charlie-dimmock-water-pressure-sprayer-1-litre
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I mentioned these in another thread, they are great but be careful. My wife picked one up for me and, for the money, it was brilliant.

As I was near a Poundland last night I called in and picked up a couple more only to find that one didn't work when I got it home. It might be a good idea to try and pressurise the pump before taking it to the checkout.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Deathstar said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> http://www.poundland.co.uk/charlie-dimmock-water-pressure-sprayer-1-litre
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I've got a couple of these, use them for wheel cleaners. They get a good mist on the wheel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you all, def re-using my bottles when the products have finished.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Don't waste your hard earned money on the kwazzer bottles I have loads in various sizes, and I personally think they are not as good as the meguires bottles with the chemical spray heads that I have. The seal replacement kit costs the same as a new bottle and trigger. The only positive thing with the kwazzer bottles is they do look good.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I went to B&Q in December and in the entrance they had a huge rack full of £1 spray bottles. I bought 10 and have put various things in all of them and they work great. No problems up to now and at a quid each they are disposable should they eventually fail.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

+1 for the generic spray bottles from B&Q. I've got a couple of them and tbf they work great. yeah, I'm sure they'll wear out eventually but they were £1 each so if they last 6-12 months they'll still be good value. 

That sprayer from Poundland looks like another budget winner though, will be getting myself a couple of those this week if they have them in my local store.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Wilco have 2litre hand pump spray bottles for £3.25 - brass nozzle but not sure its adjustable for spray pattern (if that's on the wish list)


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

percymon said:


> Wilco have 2litre hand pump spray bottles for £3.25 - brass nozzle but not sure its adjustable for spray pattern (if that's on the wish list)


Wilko website says spray pattern is adjustable so that's a win!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Been using these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-X-500ML-PET-PLASTIC-BOTTLES-WITH-CHEMICAL-RESISTANT-TRIGGER-SPRAY-CAR-VALETING/261810573488?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

And just ordered some more, good spray heads, switchable between mist, jet and off rather than the pot luck twist to adjust type, plus they are fully chemical resistant. They also have 1l versions available I think, but I prefer the 500ml as they are easier to handle in a tight spot.


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

IKEA do some small ones (300ml?) they are usually with the plants. 80p I think. 

Work pretty well and particularly good if they are for a product that you use sparingly (say QD) much easier to handle than 500ml or 1 litre bottles.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

percymon said:


> Wilco have 2litre hand pump spray bottles for £3.25 - brass nozzle but not sure its adjustable for spray pattern (if that's on the wish list)
> ]


I bought one of these and the "brass" nozzle is only a thin outer circle of brass that is very weak and easily bent out of shape. The ones in photo look a bit out of round and the spray pattern on the one I picked up will not adjust and all I can get is a jet. If you're thinking of getting one, have a good look around it in the shop before buying it.

To take it back would probably cost me more than the trip there and back.


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

percymon said:


> Wilco have 2litre hand pump spray bottles for £3.25 - brass nozzle but not sure its adjustable for spray pattern (if that's on the wish list)


Been using one these for BH auto foam for over a year without issue. The spray pattern isn't amazing but for 3 quid, can't complain!


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Just picked up two of the 2l Wilko sprayers. Went for 2 just in case they're a bit duff and don't last very long. Checked they both work before buying them and tbh they look tidy, even if they only last 6 months.


----------

